# .45 Long Colt Revolver - Suggestions Needed



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

For a number of years now, I have been kicking around the idea of buying a knock off Colt Style .45 Revolver. I'd love to be able to go out in the dessert and plink with it, as well as on the range. I have been considering a Western .45 Colt Style piece with a 4" or 4 1/2" barrel. I have also considered a Schofield style revolver, but the prices of same are prohibitive. I'd like to stay in the $400 / $700 range. Unfortunately, I do not know anyone who owns that class of a handgun. Any and all advise & suggestions will be appreciated!

Johnny


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd check out the Ruger Vaquero as they are rugged, safe and well within your price range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go up on the Ruger site and pick out what you want. Slow loading so give it some time. Good luck.:smt033
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FASubType?type=Revolver&subtype=Single Action


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Ruger Single Actions are my pick, but any of the better quality Colt look-alikes will do fine as well.

The top break are novel, but depending on your use, can work loose in time.

The Ruger has the advantage (The Blackhawk, I mean) of being able to safely handle heavier loads should you ever decide to use it for hunting.

Also, pricey, but good is a Model 25 Smith & Wesson.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

JohnnyFlake,
There's nothing wrong with Ruger revolvers. However, another good one is Uberti. They offer a good selection of grips, finishes, barrel lengths, calibers, etc.
www.uberti.com

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ruger, Colt, Smith & Wesson.............in that order in my opinion, if you want shooters. Just my $.02 worth.:smt023


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

In your price range you could get either Blackhawk or Vaquero. Have both and love'em for field carry. You might want to consider the 45colt/45acp Blackhawk convertable(what I've got) to take advantage of cheaper acp plinking loads


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

forestranger said:


> You might want to consider the 45colt/45acp Blackhawk convertable(what I've got) to take advantage of cheaper acp plinking loads


There have been several very good suggestions given. I really like the Uberti offerings, however, I am leaning toward the Ruger Vaquero at this time. Does anyone know if the Vaquero is available with convertible cylinders .45 Colt/.45 ACP such as the Blackhawk? I have not been able to find one anywhere so far.

Johnny


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> There have been several very good suggestions given. I really like the Uberti offerings, however, I am leaning toward the Ruger Vaquero at this time. Does anyone know if the Vaquero is available with convertible cylinders .45 Colt/.45 ACP such as the Blackhawk? I have not been able to find one anywhere so far.
> 
> Johnny


I've only seen blackhawks with the convertible option. I personally think they feel and shoot better than vaqueros anyway.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The Bisley grip is much more comfortable for me. You might want to check out the Bisley grip compared to the "plowhandle" of the Blackhawk. I've had both and the Bisley (for me) is much more comfortable. And I think you can get both cylinders (.45 ACP and .45 Colt) with the Bisley. Handle both of them at a gun store and see which is more comfortable for you. The Bisley I had sported the adjustable sights. Just my $.02. :smt033


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

:smt023:smt023
pete


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't think Ruger makes the vaquero in a 45 convertable but u can get Blackhawk convertable w/4 5/8" barrel. Adjustable sights are a plus to me for a convertable. Able to adjust sights so standard 45 colt load and 45 acp hardball shoot to about same POA.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

forestranger said:


> Don't think Ruger makes the vaquero in a 45 convertable but u can get Blackhawk convertable w/4 5/8" barrel. Adjustable sights are a plus to me for a convertable. Able to adjust sights so standard 45 colt load and 45 acp hardball shoot to about same POA.


It looks like I may need to give serious consideration to the above!

It sounds like you've had a fair amount of experience with the above. As a matter of personal interest, from your experience, if your sights were zeroed for .45 ACP 230g ball ammo at 10 meters and then you switched to .45 LC with a similar weight round and did not readjust your sights, about how much lower would the rounds hit than the .45 ACP rounds? If my thinking is correct, the .45 LC rounds would be a bit slower in velocity. Is that enough distance to truly make a difference or would the difference be negligable?

Johnny


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I just bought a bisley from a member here.it came with the extra 45 acp cylinder.I asked this very question on "another forum" and got this answer.


Pete, 
I have fitted an extra ACP cylinder to my Old Model BH and it shoots fine. This is the second one I've done this too, and both have had the same results. 

As a test I fired a 6 shot group of .45 Colt factory ammo, (Winchester I think) at 25 yds, then switched cylinders and fired 6 rounds of Winchester 230gr JHP factory ammo into the same group. 
All 12 rounds went into the same group. You couldn't tell which hole was which. 

The .45ACP round though a Ruger SA is a great target round. Easy recoil, more economical to load, and even with full power loads the recoil is mild. 
And some of the +P ACP ammo will work real good from it as a small to light medium hunting round. 

hope this helps.
pete


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Using a 255 gr swc loaded to 830fps and 230 gr wwb hardball, I was able to find one sight setting that both shot to POA at 20 yds. Lighter weight bullets at higher velocity shoot a little low at that setting.


----------

